# flounder



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

well I generally use bucktail jigs and plastic jigs for big flounder

but what do you use?


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

I use nuclear chicken gulp worked slow along the bottom, alewifes (when around), and bull minnows


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

i love the white bucktail with a gulp jerk bait also in white.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

3" molting Gulp! shrimp with a circle hook and a crimp on weight.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

5 barbed steel prongs on the end of a 10'X 1.25" piece of wood.

:angel :letsdrink


----------



## BIGKENNY (Dec 30, 2008)

electric chicken bass assian real slow on the bottom with a slight jerk about every 6 or so cranks


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

i was hoping i might find someone who has had some luck using crank baits for flounder

thought about trying it out this year


----------



## Fishinut (Jan 29, 2008)

I caught several flounder on a 1/4 oz. chrome rat-L-trap several years ago. They were chasing small pogies and jumping completely out of the water. The only time I ever seen a flounder jump and the only time every caught flounder on a Rat-L-trap. Rat-l-Trap are excellent crank baits . I've caught a lot of reds and specks on them. The chrome one works the best for me.

:usaflag


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

I caught several flounder and slot redslast year on a yellow spinnerbait while bass fishing around mouth of Perdido River.

:letsdrink


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl3_lblFullMessage>"i love the white bucktail with a gulp jerk bait also in white" I have used this for jigging at wrecks but never thought about it for Flounder specifically. Good idea. I typically use a bull minnow with a weight above the swivel and jig with more of a pulling motionalong the bottom.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

This is my bait of choice.








:letsdrink


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

yeah I have heard of people catching flounder on spinnerbaits around here, and a friend of mine over in La. praises them.

Five Prongs- I need to take you fishing one day, by the end of that day you will have had so much fun catching flounder, you will never gig them again.


----------



## MirrOman (Dec 25, 2007)

I have caught a few on a crankbait, like the Rapala X-Rap series in about 4 foot of water, and I do have anew crankbait style that I intend to use this year in certain areas for them. However, I have had more success using a 1/4 oz jig and grub with either cutbait or live bait.


----------



## Tkiller (Jan 15, 2009)

I like to use a 1/2 oz jighead with a gulp jerkshad, and if that does not workI switch to live bait. For live baitI use pinfish or bullminnows.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

For night fishing I like using this










For day time fishing I've had the best luck using a DOA shrimp bumping the bottom working it SLOW.


----------



## NEMO (Feb 1, 2009)

i like using a comboof 2 red jigheads and white bucktails with some shrimp spray, i actually work them pretty quick when the flounder are active...otherwise just drag them across the bottom, he bite it! guaranteed!


----------



## Jasooon (Jun 4, 2008)

Ive caught countless flounder on the same setup simply a 1/4 oz white jighead with a rootbeer, copper, or white jerk shads rigged weedless with 10 lb spiderwire ultra cast this setup catches everything that swims.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *snakeman14 (2/16/2009)*yeah I have heard of people catching flounder on spinnerbaits around here, and a friend of mine over in La. praises them.
> 
> Five Prongs- I need to take you fishing one day, by the end of that day you will have had so much fun catching flounder, you will never gig them again.


I wouldn't say never gig again. Thats a painful thought. I have fished for them before with limited success, But as far as I am from the water I just have to do whats the most productive for me. Although I wouldn't mind hanging into one thats about a solid 5 lbs.


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

yeah I here yah five, and yes setting the hook into a doormat is a blast and slowly watching him come up is an adrenaline rush.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

the best bait that i use for flounder is a live croaker, around 3-5" ... rigged on a carolina rig, with a circle hook.

it's hard to cosistently find live croakers in that size range, fortunatly for you and I, Hot Spots bait and tackle sells live croakers, and as far as i know, is the only shop in the panhandle that has them.


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Yeah croakers make awesome bait.Them, small white trout, and finger mullet are my favorate baits.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i'm just glad i can go buy a dozen instead of spending 6 hours catching bait.


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

What are you having problems catching bait? For them little croaker in the 3-5 rangeI just throw a piece of shrimp over the side wait about 1min and reel in whatever is on the end. Nine times out of ten it is a pinfish, which is perfect. Take the pinfish and cut him into a couple pieces and chunk them all overboard. Wait about two minutes and throw your cast net over that spot. I generally get about 100 or so pinfish with about 20 to 25 good baits (3-5in croakers, silver perch, white trout).


----------



## reeltrouble (Oct 3, 2007)

Know wonder you people can't catch a limit of flounder.:banghead


----------



## Tony2Fish (Feb 21, 2009)

When and where are some good times and or spots to go fishing if on land or on a bridge?


----------



## Tony2Fish (Feb 21, 2009)

When and where are some good spots for fishing if on land or onor near bridges?


----------

